# w8 alternator how hard



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

looking to do the alternator, how much of a pita?


----------



## mk1madman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (veedubgolf00)*

i'm doing one right now in this guy's carport. i'll post some pics later this week. not pretty, nor is it for the feint of heart. fuc*in expensive alternator and i know what's wrong with it, i just cannot find the parts to fix it. sucks. fifteen hundred dollars at the dealer.


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (mk1madman)*

its probably the same guy that called me, he's from allentown. i found the alternator at ecstuning.com for 715 dollars!! i told the guy i don't want to do it.


----------



## boostingbilly (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (veedubgolf00)*

wow. i was looking at a passat with this motor and wanted to see some post about the motor. i think i will stay clear now. get them pics up though


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (boostingbilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostingbilly* »_wow. i was looking at a passat with this motor and wanted to see some post about the motor. i think i will stay clear now. get them pics up though

yea i thought they were cool until i read the first page on the w8 forum?


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (veedubgolf00)*

I just replaced mine for $1,050.00.. Totally ridiculous! I can go buy a freaking 6500 watt generator for damn near half that price that will run all the lights in my house. Something just doesn't add up there. You think VW is trying to make a profit off servicing vehicles instead of selling vehicles?


----------



## R32_Man (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (mk1madman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1madman* »_i'm doing one right now in this guy's carport. i'll post some pics later this week. not pretty, nor is it for the feint of heart. fuc*in expensive alternator and i know what's wrong with it, i just cannot find the parts to fix it. sucks. fifteen hundred dollars at the dealer.

Yeah, looks like you were having fun the other day.







I live behind Rick. I'll keep an eye out for you, I'd like to take a peek at the r/r as it's a REALLY tight fit!


----------



## 5thVW (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (veedubgolf00)*

A tragedy if I've ever seen one. I think it was a case of VW's ambition and creativity hitting the wall of reality and engineering costs. The physics needed to make a working, durable W8 engine could not be met within the cost restraints of building it. Hence, all the weaknesses being exposed now as the engines get up in moderate miles (compared to the normal VW engines) It would've been better if VW had went to a VR8 design, which would've been about as long as a W8 is wide, and at the 15.6 degree spacing, not too much wider than the W8 is long. Using the 3.2L VR6 from the R32 as the base, they'd have a 4.2L VR8 making 320hp and 310 lb-ft of torque easy in this car. Haldex AWD would've been needed, but the unit in the R32 could've been used anyway, The B5 platform wolud've had to remain Golf/Jetta based instead of Audi based...but that is the way it should've been from the start. VW people don't pay Audi prices. That's why we buy VW. And of course, that's why they wound up doing exactly what I said with the B6's...right dow to reverting back to the tried and true cut from granite VR6 transverse platform. A big one that should've stayed at the W8's 4.0L size, but it's plenty strong now.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (boostingbilly)*










Here's what my current project looks like as I dissect it.


_Modified by KingVR at 1:43 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## mk1madman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: w8 alternator how hard (veedubgolf00)*

sorry. it's a pisser. i had under eight in the r&r, but it was in a carport and it went, take it out, wait a week, then put it back in. the pathetic dealer on lehigh st could not seem to make a new one appear, so a reman was acquired for the paltry sum of about 500usd. real pisser of a job, removing engine mount and lowering engine and whatnot. not for the feint of heart. the reality of why the aforementioned part is so darn expensive is a story for another day. no real blood loss. 7.5


----------

